# flushing quail



## cbgk1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a springer and I use her to hunt everything, even west texas quail. She flushes them and it makes for a sporting afternoon. Does anyone else use a flushing dog for quail? I have currently not met anyone and I was just interested in finding out other peoples experiences with this.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

Sure do. I don't know of a better choice for "scalies" than a spaniel. They go into the nasty stuff and push them out.

I've noticed a growing trend here in Texas of using an English Cocker to flush and retrieve quail after the big running pointers locate the covey. Not only is it effective since many pointers don't have much interest in retrieving but it also keeps the handler from having to walk in front of the guns to make the flush.

Another side benefit is that the little Cockers make such great little buddies that they always end up as house dogs for Mama when they're not out hunting.


----------



## cbgk1 (Nov 5, 2008)

gone doggin,
do you use them only with pointers or do you let the spaniels find and flush? I just let mine find and flush. It takes fast reactions. She will turn so quickly on a covey that it is hard to predict sometimes. Then other times she gets that tail a wagging and darting in tight circles. There isnt much about spaniels and quail so I am looking for others successes and failures.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

No, I don't have pointers, I just train w/ a guy who uses them that way and I've helped train 2 other Cockers for bird dog guys. I'm a Springer man myself. I agree w/ you that it's pretty "sporting" to shoot quail over a Springer (grouse too) but hunting w/ a Springer means you've got to be a better shot if you want to bring supper home.

Over the last 5 yrs or so, I've had more and more bobwhites run, then get up and down quickly just like a blue quail. I don't know how many times I've been surprised when the dog delivered a bob when I was sure it was a scalie. I don't know why.

Best Regards.


----------

